# How much of the forum do you read ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In the light of several recent posts I've noticed that very few people actually read much of the forum. Posts so far off topic they should really be posted in the powder room are to be found in the MkII forum ( there you go Charlie teed that one up nicely for you) . Do you actually read much or even know whats on the forum apart from Last post wins or 3 word story ? Can we have a games section to put all the crap links and stupid posts in ? Rant over honest.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I do read quit a bit :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I try and read as little as possible, but sometimes I just can't help myself....


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Why cant we get rid of that stupid last post wins people only use it to bump up their post count :roll: Anyways I am off to Pistonheads now


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I read quite a bit. It annoys me when people reply to threads without reading them first, even if there is only one post already!

"My widget has broken. I've tried oiling it, what else can I do?"

"Have you tried oiling it?"

*grrr*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I always view active topics and my own posts to keep up with threads I've posted on.

The email notification thing is a bit erratic....

Apart from that it depends how much time I have. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, "View new posts," & if subject looks interesting, open the post.
Hoggy.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

unusually for me, I have read one of yours


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry didnt read that one ,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> unusually for me, I have read one of yours


You're not that unusual either. I only read his when he replies to one of mine... :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

who,,, ???


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> who,,, ???


What?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

why ???


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I get into most of it most days  I spend most time in the MK1 section and constantly flit all over the forum to sow my crap as far and as wide as possible :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Think I must be one of the rare few that actually read nearly every post, and even spending more time on the Mk2 section recently to expand my knowledge.

The only real way to get to know a TT is to swat up on the vast information provided on this site, and it's probably why I can easily find a link to a previous thread because I have read it and remembered.

This recent trend of pointless posts is no better than spam, and those that can't even be bothered to read the thread they are posting on it's just darn annoying.

More frustrating is the same continuous questions everyday and I have of late even seen the same question asked by another member although the equivalent is three threads down. Oh and same person posting the same question five times just because they don't like or understand the answers given :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Think I must be one of the rare few that actually read nearly every post, and even spending more time on the Mk2 section recently to expand my knowledge.
> 
> The only real way to get to know a TT is to swat up on the vast information provided on this site, and it's probably why I can easily find a link to a previous thread because I have read it and remembered.
> 
> ...


Sorry Robb   [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

I agree with you wholeheartedly, I also read the vast majority of posts and sometimes want to pull my hair out when I see the same question over and over and over again, I know what you mean re the same question being posted with possibly a slightly different title or wording the question a little differently.

I do try and post some random bits here and there (off topic) etc as sometime they need an injection to try and get them going - I see the same front page of posts in a lot of the areas for days/weeks at a time - powder room being one of them 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

With the iPhone a lot more..as the alerts of new topics is summarised and easier to gleam...


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I read most new threads in the MK1 section, and potter around in the other sections too.
I have definately not read the entire forum, who knows what is lurking in the really old posts, perhaps some of it will never be read again.
It does somewhat depend on how much time I have as to how much I read, sometimes I have time to try and help too.
I pretty much log in at some point every day, go on tell me thats sad.


----------

